# Epiweb vs. Biological Filter Media



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

There has been a lot of talk on orchid forums and dendro forums about this new Epiweb. I admit it would be great to have a background that never has to be replaced and still looks somewhat natural. But with only one distributor in the U.S I became a little iffy about epiweb and decided to do a little research.

Epiweb is made from PET, which is a plastic (polyethylene terephthalate) spun into fibers. Looking at pictures brought me into a remembrance mode--where have I seen this stuff before? Then it dawned on me...biological filter media.

Examples: http://www.enkoi.com/subcat370.html
http://www.matalausa.com/aboutmatala.html

Not only are these used in ponds, but also in municipal waste water treatment as pre biological filters. They have many of the same properties (including thickness) as Epiweb does including the faults (lack of compressibility and water absorbtion). Nevertheless I think these may be a good substitute for Epiweb.

Has anyone tried using these as an alternative background to epiweb? Do you get the same effect?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

After looking around a bit online I was able to find this page, where they have two 23.5" x 39" sheets for $70 shipped.

Anyone care to order some and see how it works compared to the Epiweb or treefern fiber?

http://www.azponds.com/filter_media.htm#matala


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I am ordering a bit of this to compare to EpiWeb.

Chris


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Matala does seem to be a little more expensive than epiweb though!


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

*Price*

Yes, some suppliers do charge quite a price for biological filtration, but from posts I've seen on other boards, the media seems more compressible and flexible than epiweb while still allowing the void space between fibers for root/biogrowth (maybe moss).

I do not know this all for sure as I have not even seen a piece of epiweb in person. I'm only relying on written experience/knowledge. I went and checked out the pond media at a locat nursery and it seems to be quite usable/similar.

I guess I'll just have to wait till we find out. I'm looking forward to hearing about the comparison.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I would like to bump this thread and see if a comparison was ever done. I have a large wall in my greenhouse I want to cover with a material similar to epiweb but due to the size I could never afford enough EPIWEB. I have found 2" thick filter material for $200 per 60"x10' roll in black. It looks like what I would like to use but I would like to hear if anyone ever tried any of these other materials.

http://pondusa.com/filter1.htm


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I set up a small tank some time ago with a pond filter material background (think it was Matala) and it didn't work as well as I had hoped. Nothing really attached to it too well, as the fibers that make up the filter pad were kind of loose and not as strong compared to the Epiweb I have seen. The filtration pad I used was more flexible then Epiweb, but I kind of think that isn't such a good thing. Epiweb is more sturdy and because of this I would have less of a fear of it pulling away from the back of the tank due to the weight of plants attached to it (or even pulling apart). Also, another nice benefit of Epiweb is that is made of recycled plastic and I'm not sure the filter pads are.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Price*



qwertkb2d said:


> I guess I'll just have to wait till we find out. I'm looking forward to hearing about the comparison.


Unfortunately I had a hard time getting ahold of the vendor and then completely forgot about this. I am still curious however as the EpiWeb is almost prohibitively expensive for me to order. If I don't place orders of $2000 or more my discount takes a hit and it becomes non-profitable. 

I am suprised but the branches have not sold well. The sheets however have been quite popular...thus the thread I started (and will read right after this  ) on how the material is being used and what the experiences have been. If the response is positive I will attempt to find ways to make it affordable for me to order but if folks don't seem to like it I will stop carrying it.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

I recently bought some 6" by 6" epiweb planting boxes. I was a little surprised to find how scratchy the material felt, it is very akin to scouring pads. I'm using them in a larger terrarium for some large tree frogs. I'll report back with info on how the frogs act with the irritation. Which I do have concerns about.

On to the actually material:
I've found the epiweb material is somewhat flexible and very easy to cut. It does hold its shape well considering the weight of plants and potting mix I’ve put in. The color I find is a more of a dark, dark grey. The material is of a consistent appearance and does not look like a natural product. 

I've only just planted some ferns in them but so far I am impressed by how it drains but still it has some water retention.

In my next terrarium I’ll try out some branches. I bet java grows like crazy on them. Personally I don’t find the cost prohibitive.


----------



## dreqqus (Apr 10, 2007)

I actually purchased some of the pond filter media from a local aquarium store, and was able to do an entire 30 gallon aquarium with one sheet. At 19.99 I think I came out better than the coco/stuff method, and it was definitely easier, and quicker to deal with. I have no personal experience with epiweb, but this seems to work rather well so far. Little mess when cutting, and the swiftness of doign so with just a simple pair of orange handled creaft scissors was shocking. I seriously expected hand cramps but it was really no harder than cutting thick fabric. So far the pond media gets an A+ from me, at least through the hardscape phase which is as far as I've made it so far.


----------



## phishstixx (Feb 22, 2008)

would you care to post some pics of what you've done?


----------



## dreqqus (Apr 10, 2007)

I would love to but unfortunately no camera


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

bump... has anyone else done anything with the filter type media?


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I ordered samples of the four different types of matala and have them sitting in front of me right now. I also contacted the owner of DartFrogDepot to see if we could swap samples to compare them to epiweb but haven't heard back yet. I started a thread asking for samples of real Epiweb aswell. I have used Ecoweb previously and by comparison the Dark grey or extra fine matala is the most comparable in density. The Black, Blue and Green Matala are much too "open" for a background, though they would make a great drainage layer. Matala panels are twice as thick as Ecoweb, no where nearly as abrasive and much more compressible. 

I am looking at using matala as my background in a Euro style front opening 48" L 24" H 18"D acrylic tank that should be finished in the next two weeks or so. I am also considering using matala as the base drainage layer, as it will be very easy to cut and shape ponds rather than trying to build retaining walls for leuca.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Dope...

I must have misplaced that email. Shoot me another and I will send you a sample.

Chris


----------



## Bizzely (Oct 29, 2011)

How about floor buffing/scrubbing pads. Not sure the exact composition of the material, but if it is non toxic it is worth a try. They are abrasive like the epiweb stuff, maybe bad for frogs and such but i would imagine it would be better for the flora to grip to? what do you guys think? they are pretty cheap, 5 for about 20 bucks!

this site says what these ones are made of: http://www.parish-supply.com/floorpad.htm . not sure if latex resins are safe?? probably not. keep in mind thats just one company.


----------

